# Silhouettes or real People, what do you like best?



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi GUYZ,
For passenger train interiors, what do you like? Seated and standing passengers, silhouettes, or no passengers at all? I like the cars with passengers in but really when they are traveling do you really see them? Or doesn't it really matter to much? any thoughts?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I do not like silhoettes. I think they make the car look cheap. Give me real passengers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

Excellent subject, Laz. I think for many of us who grew up in the hobby that for us it is a little complicated by the fact that silhouettes were all we knew and loved when that's all there was. The completed interiors with passenger figures was a welcome enhancement that most of us really appreciated. But let's not forget that part of our O-Gauge hobby has history with the silhouettes and many of these cars are still in service on many layouts. It is part of where we were and where we are now. 

Bottom line for me, sure I prefer the completed interiors with passenger figures, but I love and respect the history of the silhouettes.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I agree with Spence and will take it a step further. I like detailed interiors and I absolutely hate silhouettes. I won't own them!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, both. 

I like clear (not tinted green) windows in the cabs and passenger cars and cabooses of my modern model trains, along with realistic figures of passengers. 

Silhouettes remind me of toys and are great in older "toy trains." I even like the very old toy trains, tinplate, with painted windows with little painted silhouettes of people in each.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Interiors with figures on my "scale cars". Silhouettes for my Post War and Traditional stuff.

Pete


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I like detailed interiors with seated passengers. It can cost a few bucks to make that happen and it is sometimes tedious (if you want to save a few bucks and paint the MTH figures), but it’s worth it. I do think the figures are noticeable and sometimes a visitor to the layout will comment about them.

I don’t think too many go for the silhouettes these days. A few years ago, I got a set of Williams 15” aluminum silhouette cars thinking they would look good with my MTH premier cars. They didn’t match well so they have been for sale. Nobody has even nibbled at them…for 66% off MSRP.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Absolutely no silhouettes for me but “real people” are problematic, at least in O scale, where the choice is limited. Nonetheless I have adapted such S scale figures as I could find - because 3rail O interiors are closer to S than true O scale. Aside from that, there’s no substitute for three-dimensional interiors in lighted cars.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I settled for the window strip passenger cars for years. But since acquiring newer K-Line and Lionel passenger cars with interiors and people, I like them much better.

The K-line cars have seated and standing up people. In my K-Line Santa Fe observation car, there's even a stand-up bar tender behind a counter. 

While it may be true that when the train is at speed, one cannot notice the interiors much as the passenger cars pass by. But when the train is slowing down and stopping at the station, then leaving the station getting back up to speed, that's when they are more noticeable and when the interiors with people make a difference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

I run traditional size trains on my toy train layout. Passenger cars with silhouettes are part of the tradition of O gauge and remind me of the trains I had growing up in the 1950s. I like passenger cars with silhouettes, but I prefer cars with interiors and people. As a train rolls by it's easy to see if there are people in the cars. It adds to the fun of running passenger trains. So for me, silhouettes are good and interiors with people are even better.


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

I am a toy train traditionalist and grew up in the 1950's, and PW is my "thing". I have no problem with silhouettes, but I also have newer stock that has seated passengers. I even run both types of cars together in the same train. (GASP!) If cars have don't have one or the other, however, it makes it look like your railroad's passenger department is "failing", so I stay away from those.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

jay jay said:


> I am a toy train traditionalist and grew up in the 1950's, and PW is my "thing". I have no problem with silhouettes, but I also have newer stock that has seated passengers. I even run both types of cars together in the same train. (GASP!) If cars have don't have one or the other, however, it makes it look like your railroad's passenger department is "failing", so I stay away from those.


I do that as well jay jay, but not by choice. I need Union Pacific Pullman sleepers for my Yellowstone Special train, which was a mostly Pullman night train. But I've been unable to find UP cars with the Pullman lettering with interiors and passengers. So, I had to settle for a couple of older Pullmans with the strips mixed in with the cars that have the interiors with passengers. Oh well.

















As one can see, the problem with mixing the two kinds together in a train like this is, that in reality, the Pullman sleeper cars should be dimmer than the coach cars. But in this train, the Pullmans with the incandescent light bulbs are brighter than the coach cars with the modern lighting. I guess the solution would be to rewire the Pullman cars with dimmer light strips.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like real passengers Though they always complain about the tiny seats and low headroom in an HO carriage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

There is a place for both passenger cars. I have watched a few night videos of passenger cars with silhouettes running and in the darkness of a train room there is something serene about them. We have a set of MTH aluminum Pullman cars with silhouettes to run behind the VL PRR Baldwins. I know they will look good. Nostalgic too.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

*"There is a place for both passenger cars. I have watched a few night videos of passenger cars with silhouettes running and in the darkness of a train room there is something serene about them. We have a set of MTH aluminum Pullman cars with silhouettes to run behind the VL PRR Baldwins. I know they will look good. Nostalgic too.

Regards,

Gary."*

Totally agree with you, Gary. 

Those of us who have been on the MTF for a little bit so welcome your contributions. For one of our new guys, you have made a very positive impact on the MTF. Looking forward to meeting you and your wife. Good job!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some with silhouettes, but I prefer detailed interiors with real (plastic) passengers.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Yellowstone Special, since you are modeling a particular train with specific requirements, two Pullmans requiring interiors, you might consider adapting the LIONEL 15" aluminum interiors to your older silhouette cars.

For example, these are photos of the ATSF Sleeper "Palm Leaf" and interior. Perhaps the interior would work for your Pullmans. They sell for $11 at North Lima Train Works. You might also need a couple of new frames @$5 each. So, for $16 per car plus $9 S&H from NLTW, you could have Pullmans with interiors and folks. The photos of the Palm Leaf are included to show the window configuration for comparison to your Pullmans.

And LED lighting using GRJ's product or "rolling your own" would be a tremendous improvement over the "hot spots" and flickers of the silhouette cars with the OEM bulbs.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

It is nice to hear alot of different comments about this. I have 2 set with the silhouettes and a few sets with nothing in them but the the seats and interiors and the rest with full figures in them. I really like the full figured interiors but at times running the silhouettes does bring back the nostalgia in days of yore. Good points by everyone on this subject.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

There is a third choice: Williams passenger cars with painted windows. They are toy-like for sure but also nostalgic, depending on your generation.

Emile

View attachment 486536


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> There is a third choice: Williams passenger cars with painted windows. They are toy-like for sure but also nostalgic, depending on your generation.
> 
> Emile
> 
> View attachment 486536


Those are way cool Emile!

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

That's really cool, Emile. My Williams cars have silhouettes. I like the painted people on yours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

Brian, thank you very much for the kind words. I am so happy I chose to join MTF. The knowledge, information, good will, and humor that is shared by all is just awesome!! Cheryl and I are looking forward to meeting the two of you as well.

Take Care Gary.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I have not a big fan of Silhouettes in passenger cars but those Williams passenger cars with colors silhouettes do look nice, Emile. 

I did manage a couple years ago, after thinking about it for a long time, I bought a set of Christmas Peanuts Passenger Cars with Silhouettes. These cars have the actual Peanuts Characters in them as Silhouettes. 

View attachment 486542


View attachment 486544


I also like the color Silhouettes in the Lionel Polar Express Cars. I have even considered purchasing these cars. 

View attachment 486546


View attachment 486548


View attachment 486550


Silhouette I think are great for these fictional type of passenger cars but with scale passenger cars not as big as a fan of them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Definitely figures. I have silhouettes on my K-Line Golden State. Had I known better back then I would have put figures in them.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

We like both depending on the era.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

All I have is silhouettes...


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Pingman said:


> Yellowstone Special, since you are modeling a particular train with specific requirements, two Pullmans requiring interiors, you might consider adapting the LIONEL 15" aluminum interiors to your older silhouette cars.
> 
> For example, these are photos of the ATSF Sleeper "Palm Leaf" and interior. Perhaps the interior would work for your Pullmans. They sell for $11 at North Lima Train Works. You might also need a couple of new frames @$5 each. So, for $16 per car plus $9 S&H from NLTW, you could have Pullmans with interiors and folks. The photos of the Palm Leaf are included to show the window configuration for comparison to your Pullmans.
> 
> And LED lighting using GRJ's product or "rolling your own" would be a tremendous improvement over the "hot spots" and flickers of the silhouette cars with the OEM bulbs.



Thank you for the information, Carl. Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I won't even consider purchasing passenger cars with Silhouettes. There is a carryover effect for me in that I believe the detail on the rest of the car, and it's prototypical correctness must be wrong as well. 

We are all trying to get 3D or dimensional realism to our layouts (interiors on stationary buildings for example)


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I went back to silhouettes, It took me along time to find real people, and they just wanted to go back to their families. I'd find them hiding all over my layout when I got up in the morning. One couple was actually trying to start one of my toy cars. It reminded me of the Twilight Zone Episode.

Dan


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

The silhouettes Emile posted are almost identical to the ones in later Marx cars.

Here are a couple pictures of one I restored for a guy.

Dan


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Yellowstone Special said:


> As one can see, the problem with mixing the two kinds together in a train like this is, that in reality, the Pullman sleeper cars should be dimmer than the coach cars. But in this train, the Pullmans with the incandescent light bulbs are brighter than the coach cars with the modern lighting. I guess the solution would be to rewire the Pullman cars with dimmer light strips.


A higher voltage replacement bulb will be dimmer ...


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I one advantage with Silhouettes, the passengers will never fall out of their seats! 

I have a couple of passenger cars where the passengers are lying on the floor of the car or bent over in their seats because the glue has given away. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw the Williams set with the color silhouettes today at the Allentown Spring Thaw train show, they are certainly a step up from the monochrome ones. However, I skipped those and bought the MTH Premier D&H 5 car set with full interiors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

Panther said:


> The silhouettes Emile posted are almost identical to the ones in later Marx cars.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of one I restored for a guy.
> 
> Dan


Those are very nice Dan. I always thought Williams was the only company to do painted window images. I wonder why no other company ever picked up on the idea where Marx and Williams left off.

Emile


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Figures definitely look a lot better than shadowy figures...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

In those Panorama Express cars people are the way to go. Real tough to imagine silhouettes in those beauties!

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah, it sure is. The topper is that Roco alreadz seated them! ALLE EINSTEIGEN!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

Beautiful passanger cars Michael. I'm thinking they would look pretty great in O Gauge.

Emile


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. I'd hate to think of what they would cost in O scale. They ain't cheap in HO.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Love the detailed interiors WITH people. They're at the top of my list. At the bottom of the list are today's rather bland interiors WITHOUT people. That I will never understand. 

As for window silhouettes.... they're a terrific throwback to nostalgic days of the hobby, and I have chosen to keep a couple of trains with passenger silhouettes for that very reason. Love 'em for the "toy train charm" they exude.  

I do recall owning a set of the Williams cars with painted passengers on a cardstock strip inside the windows, but I sold them several years ago. Same for some early K-Line heavyweights... but those were white cardstock with solid black silhouettes if I'm not mistaken. Had two sets of those: Reading and a Lackawanna. But they were sold quite some time ago.

David


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Love the detailed interiors WITH people. They're at the top of my list. At the bottom of the list are today's rather bland interiors WITHOUT people. That I will never understand.
> 
> As for window silhouettes.... they're a terrific throwback to nostalgic days of the hobby, and I have chosen to keep a couple of trains with passenger silhouettes for that very reason. Love 'em for the "toy train charm" they exude.
> 
> ...


That's why I am partial to MTH Premier passenger cars. At least they install people in their cars. Good price point as well.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

waitin' 4 the train said:


> That's why I am partial to MTH Premier passenger cars. At least they install people in their cars. Good price point as well.
> 
> ....


Absolutely. MTH has pretty much become by "go to" supplier for passenger cars. I have MTH's full Rocky Mountaineer set of locomotives and passenger cars pre-ordered and due later this year... without breaking the bank.

GGD / 3rd Rail products are terrific too, but you're often looking at spending upwards of $4K-$5K by the time you buy an entire set of aluminum passenger cars along with multiple locomotive powered units. That's a huge chunk of change -- no matter how you look at it. Ouch!!! 

David


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Those are very nice Dan. I always thought Williams was the only company to do painted window images. I wonder why no other company ever picked up on the idea where Marx and Williams left off.
> 
> Emile


The ones in Marx are almost like a cartoon drawn in a newspaper. Up close they still retain detail. I duplicated the Marx ones using clear decal paper, with white backing. I then cut the strips to match Marx so they would fit into the inner frame.
Here is a picture of the complete sheet. I print this on clear decal paper, then cut. It works perfectly.

Dan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very clever Dan, that's a great option to upgrade the silhouette cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I agree. That would work for if you didn't want to spend the money for figures, but didn't want silhouette.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you guys fore the compliments.
I have literally worked hundreds of hours on Marx decals. I have most anyone you could need.The are absolutely as close to original as I think anyone could get.
I've been working on a set of decals for the Marx 897., But I have a problem with the black background overtakes the lighter colors, and makes them hard to see.

I've also included an example of the Canadian Pacific 3000. You may have seen others similar decals on eBay, but I will say I think the accuracy of the ones I make are quite a bit better.
I think you can guess I'm proud of them.

Dan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's really nice work, I'll bet there's a business making decals for Marx stuff.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

John, thank you, but I have one problem. Once I get the decals I need I get lazy.
I had thought about it, I would need an Alps printer to print them in water proof. I had a laser printer that I ruined by printing decal paper in it. The paper stuck to the drum and ruined it. I went to a standard printer, but the problem there is the decals are not water proof. I need to spray clear lacquer over the entire sheet at least 3 coats to bond the color to the decal material.
Unless I'm missing a standard printer ink that is waterproof.

Dan


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

I prefer peeps to silhouettes, I think visitors also find it cool that you have tiny little people everywhere on the layout so it only makes sense to have them in the trains also.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

I like both; on my Lionel postwar aluminum cars, I wouldn't think of changing them as I like to keep my older stuff all original. 

For my newer cars, I like the interiors and am considering upgrading a set of early K-Line 20th Century Ltd. heavyweights to full interiors. That's a project for way down the road. 

How the car is lighted makes the biggest difference to me. Adding LEDs the full length of the car's ceiling can really enhance the old silhouette windows compared to just 2 light bulbs. And, the LEDs can be removed and the cars put back to "stock" if you choose. 


John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The even LED lighting does greatly enhance the look of any car, silhouettes or otherwise. It's hard for me to run the cars I haven't gotten converted now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2019)

More cars with silhouettes!! Grabbed another 5 car set and the 2 car add on MTH aluminum PRR Pullman cars. 11 cars will now go behind the VL PRR Centipedes. I also have Clyde at Stockyard Express putting together a real nice set of MTH Santa Fe cars together for me. This is the older 5 car set with the half Vista Dome. Plus the rest of the cars to make a real nice set. These cars have a finished interior but no people. Will also switch to LED if needed. They will be added later. The cars will be pulled by the Lionel Legacy E6 AA set from last year. Best of both worlds.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't mind the silhouettes on a moving train, but the real people add more depth when the train is at a standstill. And having done the work to put them in the car, I got to know some of the characters who ride the trains between Mullengar and Irishville - pretty good guys.

The MTH sets seem to fit the best in traditional size cars, but it gets pricey to put a lot of them in the car. The cheaper passenger folks found on eBay work well too, but sometimes you have to cut off feet or legs to fit them in the seats. On one of the cars I have, Christmas Express diner car, the interior seats don't leave any room for legs at all so it's torsos only.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2019)

Mooner, the people add a lot to the car. Where did you find all those sailors?


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

Country Joe said:


> Mooner, the people add a lot to the car. Where did you find all those sailors?


They are from an MTH passenger set - 30-11065. I think I got them from Sidetrack Hobbies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks Mooner. I knew that MTH makes civilian passenger sets and I think I remember seeing army guys but I didn't know they made sailors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I need those sailors, brings back memories!  That's me in the middle making some money for the remainder of shore leave.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good Mooner. I have a MTH PRR Madison observation car with Army men in it. John even if you hadn't said that was you I would have recognized you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The glasses gave it away.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I need those sailors, brings back memories!  That's me in the middle making some money for the remainder of shore leave.
> 
> View attachment 487242


Hmm, a stern-looking PO-2. Was this before your "cool guy with the Mooney" days?


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I need those sailors, brings back memories!  That's me in the middle making some money for the remainder of shore leave.
> 
> View attachment 487242


WOE GUNS, I didn't know you were a pool shark? 

Gee I just thought you were a Super Chuffer SHARK!!!

Nice pic though.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Hmm, a stern-looking PO-2. Was this before your "cool guy with the Mooney" days?


The Mooney was when I had a lot more free cash.  If you think a boat is expensive, that's because you haven't owned an airplane!


laz57 said:


> WOE GUNS, I didn't know you were a pool shark?
> 
> Gee I just thought you were a Super Chuffer SHARK!!!
> 
> Nice pic though.:smilie_daumenpos:


Well, I went from pool to Super-Chuffers.  However, I can still hold my own in a game of pool, though not like when I was in my early 20's.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

John, I never joined the a Navy, but I did work on commercial boats. I was a long shore man for a while too.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The Mooney was when I had a lot more free cash.  If you think a boat is expensive, that's because you haven't owned an airplane!


But I HAVE owned an airplane at one time John, at least with 2 other partners back in the 1980s. It was a Bonanza A36 and we kept it at the Palomar-McClellan Airport, Carlsbad, California. And yes, airplanes are expensive. 

Ah, the good ol' days!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I considered a shared arrangement when I had the Mooney, but several friends that were in partnership deals told me of all the headaches. There was always one jerk in the group that would leave the plane empty, forget to mention that there was a problem after he flew it, and even leave it sitting out instead of putting it in the hanger. I decided that if I were going to have a plane, any issues would be of my own making. Also, when I showed up at the airport and opened the hanger doors, if there wasn't an airplane in there, I called the sheriff.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Fortunately, I had good partners and didn't have those concerns. Decades later I've found that operating model trains is much less expensive. 

But there's nothing like flying.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Millstonemike said:


> A higher voltage replacement bulb will be dimmer ...


Mike, I ordered some higher voltage replacement bulbs (24 volt) which should arrive today. Thank you for that.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yellowstone Special said:


> But I HAVE owned an airplane at one time John, at least with 2 other partners back in the 1980s. It was a Bonanza A36 and we kept it at the Palomar-McClellan Airport, Carlsbad, California. And yes, airplanes are expensive.
> 
> Ah, the good ol' days!


Ah, the Doctor Killer. 

I preffered the Mooney. The model M20C that I got my High Performance sign-off in had the bungie gear. Major PITA, but it was a great flier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2019)

Very nice conversion, Mooner.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Ah, the Doctor Killer.
> 
> I preffered the Mooney. The model M20C that I got my High Performance sign-off in had the bungie gear. Major PITA, but it was a great flier.


Mine was the 1967 M20E, the so-called Super 21. Great little airplane, and yes, it had the manual bungee gear and the hydraulic flaps (which I loved). The gear was trouble-free, and once you learned the "manual of arms", it was easy and quick to retract and extend. The flaps would slowly let off, and made for great control once you were in the ground cushion, just flip the lever and you settled onto the runway, I made many very smooth landings that way. I ran up about 1,000 hours in that plane, some days I wish I still had it.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

John, Just out of curiosity, but I think you were an FT2 in the photo??? Am I right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Correct Jerry. How that qualified me to run Special Services will forever be a mystery.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I thought I recognized the patch. Went in Navy on buddy system, and my buddy held same rate on a Destroyer. My stint was as an RM2(SS) on SSBN-654, U.S.S. George C. Marshall, 1965-1969.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

1961-1966 for me, USS Shangri La, CVA 38. I don't go underwater for 90 days, so no subs for me!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The longest cruise was 75 days at sea, with rest at home port, to transfer control to the other crew. Each crew had control for the total of 90 days. You can imagine seeing the same faces every day, for 70-75 days, day in day out.......LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

teledoc said:


> You can imagine seeing the same faces every day, for 70-75 days, day in day out.......LOL


No, I can't imagine it! 

On the aircraft carrier, there were 3,500 people, so I could see lots of different faces.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The full crew was 135 including officers, and at least 1/3 of us never crossed paths in a 24 hour period.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

YUZ GUYZ are definitly SHELLBACKS or SONS of NEPTUNE?:smilie_daumenpos:

Did you go through the ceremony?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Never crossed the equator, so I'm still a Pollywog.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Not bad Laz, but I went the opposite direction....member of Royal Order of the Bluenose. That is for passing the Arctic Circle. The nuclear submarines have designated patrol areas, and our area was the North Atlantic above Russia. Pollywogs become Shellbacks when crossing the Equator.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Late to the show. Just wanted to chime in on the Silhouettes. All of my passenger cars are populated with "real" people. Except for one set. Last year I bought a 1995 set of the Lionel Super Chief cars. The Chrome tops with Silhouettes. It brought back great memories and I loved the look. I remembered the #60 Lionel Trolley from my family collection and added that to the layout with the Super Chief set.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Those Sante Fe cars still look good to me, Wood.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Wood, those cars look great.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes WOOD those cars are nice are they lit with LEDs?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

The #60 trolley is the best. I'm adding mine to the layout. The silhouettes are great.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I remember an O scale Sante Fe ABA and four car consist that my Great Uncle had bought for his son sometime in the early to mid-50's. 

It had the silhouettes in all four cars. It only came out at Christmas time to go around the aluminum tree with the color wheel light. We had the same tree.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

laz57 said:


> Yes WOOD those cars are nice are they lit with LEDs?


No Laz, they are lit with the original Lionel incandescent light bulbs. Running the power at a constant 18 volts means very bright light and I'll be replacing them frequently. LEDs would be a good move someday.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

It appears to me we can do whatever pleases us. That's such a nice feature of our hobby. I certainly like to have a quality appearance in my equipment. The Silhouette passenger cars, in their time, were done in a special way and have a quality all of their own. Today they are unusual and they pop the eyes of my friends and visitors.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Sixty or so years ago silhouettes were a big improvement over an empty car. I had 3 Lionel sheet metal passenger cars with frosted windows. The frosted windows hid the empty interiors. When I later saw Silhouettes they gave the illusion of life inside the cars. They still do that but they are also nostalgic, reminding me of a simpler time when all was right with the world, at least for me. Interiors are wonderful and more realistic but silhouettes have a magical quality that realistic interiors just don't have.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Sixty or so years ago silhouettes were a big improvement over an empty car. I had 3 Lionel sheet metal passenger cars with frosted windows. The frosted windows hid the empty interiors. When I later saw Silhouettes they gave the illusion of life inside the cars. They still do that but they are also nostalgic, reminding me of a simpler time when all was right with the world, at least for me. Interiors are wonderful and more realistic but silhouettes have a magical quality that realistic interiors just don't have.



Well said Joe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

Wood said:


> It appears to me we can do whatever pleases us. That's such a nice feature of our hobby. I certainly like to have a quality appearance in my equipment. The Silhouette passenger cars, in their time, were done in a special way and have a quality all of their own. Today they are unusual and they pop the eyes of my friends and visitors.





Wood said:


> Well said Joe.


Thanks Wood. Your post above really helped me to clarify my thoughts and express them clearly.


----------

